# Shimano Technium FA



## Pilkman (16. März 2004)

Ich hab mir letztens mal wieder im Katalog die neue Modellpalette von Shimano angeschaut und da ist mir bei den Stationären die neue Shimano Technium FA aufgefallen. Preislich liegt sie ja etwas unter der Shimano Stradic.

Meine Frage an Euch: Hat schon jemand die Technium FA in der Hand gehabt, sie vielleicht sogar schon praktisch testen können? Wie schätzt ihr diese Rolle von ihrer Verarbeitung, vom Lauf und von der Robustheit ein?


----------



## MichiHH (16. März 2004)

Moin Pilkman, ich habe auch mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir die Technium zu kaufen. In der Hand hatte ich sie noch nicht, mein Händler meinte aber sie sei günstiger aber besser als die Stradic!
Wenn die Rolle ähnlich gut verarbeitet ist wie die Technium Rute kann man nix falsch machen


----------



## Steffen23769 (16. März 2004)

Hi Pilkman

Also ich hatte das "Gute Stück" letztes WE in Hamburg in der Hand (Kleiner Angelgerätehändlerbesuch beim Musicalbesuch in Hamburg *grins*)

Also meine Meinung zu Shimano Rollen ist mittlerweile sehr gespalten, wirklich gute bekommt man nur für ein HEIDENGELD (TwinPower, Stella) Waren vor 8 Jahren gute Shimano Rollen für 150DM zu haben (AEROCAST, BIOMASTER) ist das Preissegment um die 80 EURONEN heute nicht mehr als Mittelmaß (Sedona etc.) Die Technium FA macht aber einen guten EIndruck, nimm sie mal in die Hand!


Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Pilkman (16. März 2004)

Hmm, jetzt habt ihr beide mich aber neugierig gemacht...  ... klar kann eine 120 Euro Rolle nicht in einer Liga mit einer Twinpower geschweige denn Stella spielen, aber vom Äußeren her sieht die Technium sehr hochwertig aus und macht einen guten Eindruck.

Ich werd mal versuchen, einen Händler aufzutreiben, wo ich dat gute Stück mal Probe kurbeln kann. Sehr interessant wäre ja auch mal ein Blick ins Innere der Rolle, aber ich glaub nicht, dass mich ein Händler mit meinem Schraubenzieher und der Rolle allein läßt...  :q 

Andere bzw. weitere Statements zu der Rolle würden mich natürlich sehr interessieren... #h


----------



## Steffen23769 (16. März 2004)

@pilkman:
War eben bei meinem Händler, Schichtfrei sei Dank kann ich da außerhalb der üblichen "Besuchszeiten" hin  Hab mir das Gute STück nochmal zu Gemüte geführt, Gleicht Optisch fast der TwinPower und läuft erste Sahne... Dummerweise hatte ich genug Geld mit... Was Das heißt kannst Du Dir ausrechnen... In ein paar Tagen kann ich Dir sagen wie es um die Schnurverlegung bei dem Guten Stück bestellt ist...

*HeulMeinSchönesGeld* ABER *MachtDasSpaßAnDemDingZuKurbeln* 


Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Pilkman (16. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Steffen60431 _
> * ... Dummerweise hatte ich genug Geld mit... Was Das heißt kannst Du Dir ausrechnen... In ein paar Tagen kann ich Dir sagen wie es um die Schnurverlegung bei dem Guten Stück bestellt ist...*



Hi Steffen,

ich könnt mich ja schon wieder kugeln vor Lachen, nä?! :q Irgendwie sind wir wohl alle gleich; wenn wir was Geiles gefunden haben, können wir nicht ohne dem nach Hause gehen. Also wird das Bare gezückt oder mangels Barem die Plastikkohle...   

Die Info mit der Schnurverlegung ist natürlich sehr willkommen, vielleicht kannste ja ein paar Shots mit der Digi machen?? :m Das wäre echt klasse. Und falls Du den Schraubenzieher ansetzen solltest, um mal einen Blick in das Getriebe zu werfen... auch die Info würd mich seeeeehr interessieren... #6


----------



## Steffen23769 (16. März 2004)

@Pilkman:
Shots folgen wenn die Schnur drauf ist 

Hast Recht, wir sind ALLE gleich, jedenfalls in dieser Hinsicht *lachwech*

Den Schraubenzieher werd ich vorerst nicht ansetzen, erst wenn ich mal Probleme haben sollte... 

Mein Händler hatte ein offenes Modell da, so ein Anschauungsobjekt im Glaskasten... Anfassen war nicht, aber man hat deutlich das Messinggetrieben gesehen... Also beste Vorraussetzungen 

Sie hat auch dieses "neue" Super Slow Oscillation system, wie die TwinPower... Sie soll angeblich völlig Wasserdicht gebaut sein und sie hat diese "Wartungsöffnung" wie auch die TWIN POWER um Öl nachzufüllen... Also vielversprechend das ganze!

Ist seit Langer Zeit die erste Shimano unter 120 EURONEN, die auf mich einen Vertrauenserweckenden Eindruck macht seit der AEROCAST Serie, mit der vielgelobten Sedona hatte ich nur Probleme (Schnurverlegung, Salzwassertauglichkeit) Die Sedona geht bei mir NUR NOCH ins Süßwasser!!!

Zum Ostseefischen gibts jetzt nur noch die TECHNIUM 4000 FA, (deren Tauglichkeit sich aber erst bestätigen muß...!), meine alte AEROCAST 6010 Für "gröbere Arbeiten" und meine alte AEROCAST 3010 für die Hornhecht und (leider seltene) Meeräschenangelei mit Pose


----------



## Pilkman (16. März 2004)

Mensch Steffen, jetzt hassu misch ganz wuschig gemacht... das hört sich ja echt spitzenmäßig an, was Du geschrieben hast. Scheint, als bliebe es nicht bei der erstklassigen Optik... :k 

Das mit dem Schraubenzieher kann ich verstehen, immerhin ist die Rolle ja nagelneu und wenn Du beim Händler eine gläserne Technium vorgefunden hast und von Messing im Getriebe sprichst, dann hört sich das doch schon sehr sexy an...  

Was haste denn für die 4000er Größe gelöhnt? Das günstigste Angebot, was ich gerade gefunden hab, liegt bei 104 Euro für die 4000er FA...


----------



## Steffen23769 (16. März 2004)

112 EURONEN hab ich hingelegt und 2 Liter Sprit um zum Händler zu fahren


----------



## Pilkman (16. März 2004)

Da kann man nicht meckern. #6 #6 #6

Für den Preis hätte ich auch vor Ort gekauft.


----------



## Steffen23769 (16. März 2004)

So sieht die Sache aus


----------



## AndreasB (16. März 2004)

Ich hatte am Wochenende bei meinem Dealer auch die 4000 FA in der Hand.

Schönes Stück!!:l 

Doch wie so oft, wird sich die Qualität erst im rauhen Alltag herausstellen.

Für knapp 120,- Euronen sollte die Rolle den Besitzer wechseln.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## fjordbutt (19. März 2004)

@ steffen & andreas 

hey leute wo bleiben die bilder der schnurverlegung??:z :z :z 


beste grüsse
fjordbutt#h #h #h


----------



## Cyberfish (19. März 2004)

Moin,
sacht mal, mal ne dumme Frage:
für watt nimmt man so'ne kleine Rolle?
Für MeFo's kann ich's mir ja vorstellen aber zum Pilken jedenfalls nicht.
Gruß
Cyb


----------



## Steffen23769 (19. März 2004)

Moin, hier die Fotos von der Wickelkontur:
Leider recht klein, weil meine Digicam geschrottet ist und ich die "Not-Cam" im Handy nehmen mußte


----------



## Steffen23769 (19. März 2004)

und nochmal:


----------



## Steffen23769 (19. März 2004)

@Cyberfish:
Klar für MeFo und was in der Ostsee (hoffentlich) gut ist, ist im Süßwasser beim zanderangeln mit Gufi oder Wobbler auch zu gebrauchen 

Zum Pilken taugt das nicht, aber davon war auch nicht die Rede 


gruß
Steffen


----------



## fjordbutt (19. März 2004)

dad sieht ja gar nicht schlecht aus, sofern man was erkennt  is nich bös gemeint:a 

mich würde aber die wicklung bei einer geflochtenen mehr interessieren. vielleicht bespult ja noch einer die rolle mit ner gefl. ??

gruss an den glücklichen besitzer
fjordbutt#h


----------



## Haeck (26. März 2004)

*AW: Shimano Technium FA*

hallo

habe die technium heute selbst mal in die hand genommen. auf dem ersten blick ist sie optisch u. mechanisch, der twinpower sehr identisch u. der stradic um längen voraus. allerdings bemerkte ich beim 4000 modell ein hohes eigengew.

mfg

haeck


----------



## Steffen23769 (26. März 2004)

*AW: Shimano Technium FA*

Hallo Haeck,
stimmt dre "Bock" ist recht schwer, aber läßt sich problemlos handhaben, bei den meisten Spinnruten um 3 Meter herrscht mit meiner Technium FA 4000 echte Harmonie  Sprich das Ganze ist sehr ausgewogen und somit gut zu fischen


----------



## Tierfreund (26. März 2004)

*AW: Shimano Technium FA*

So ein Zufall. Bekam heute Werbepost und stieß da auch auf die Technium 4000FA. Ihr schreibt ja schon allerhand positives über diese Rolle, so daß ich in Wancken komme. Hatte mir ursprünglich vorgenommen in eine Twin Power 4000 FA zu investieren. Die ist aber finanziell jenseits von gut und böse (günstigstes Angebot beim Händler 229,- und bei Ebay 205,-).

Will Euch ja nicht vor den Kopf stoßen. In angesprochenem Angebot (Moritz) steht die Technium 4000FA für 79,99 Teuronen drin.


----------



## Steffen23769 (26. März 2004)

*AW: Shimano Technium FA*

79,99? Das ist gut  Aber Moritz... ich hab da so Vorurteile... 
Ich hab meine vom "Händler um die Ecke", der muß auch von was leben und der Service stimmt


----------



## Locke (26. März 2004)

*AW: Shimano Technium FA*

Aloha,

seit gestern bin ich auch im Besitz der Shimano Technium.
Ein Sahnestück, bisher habe ich die auch um die 120 € gesehen.
Gestern konnte ich für 100 € zuschlagen, 79 € ist aber schon ein heftiger Kampfpreis.

Zur Frage der Schnurwicklung bei geflochtener Schnur?

Bitte schön
12er Fireline

Gruss Locke


----------



## Steffen23769 (26. März 2004)

*AW: Shimano Technium FA*

@Locke:
Ist das die, die Du gestern vorm angeln gekauft hast? Ich hab da letzte Nacht so'n Thread gelesen...  Sieht gut aus mit 0,12er Fireline 
Viel Spaß damit  Ist auch nict zu schwer das Teil, oder was meinst Du?


----------



## Locke (26. März 2004)

*AW: Shimano Technium FA*

@Steffen60431

Jupp, das ist die besagte Rolle von letzter Nacht 
Ich finde die Rolle nicht zu schwer, die hat zwar schon Gewicht, aber an einer 2,70-3,30 Rute ist sie hervorragend im Gleichgewicht.
Nen lahmen Arm hatte ich nicht.

Gruss Locke


----------



## theactor (26. März 2004)

*AW: Shimano Technium FA*

JO, sehr schönes Teil! 

Schnurverlegung (10er PowerPro)astrein; keine Perrücken, guter Lauf.
Natürlich kommt das Gerät nicht ganz an TwinPower (4 Kugellager) heran > ist aber für das Mefofischen etc. sehr interessant weil sie eine nicht so hohe Übersetzung hat (4,7:1)

Ich find sie supi!


----------



## Steffen23769 (26. März 2004)

*AW: Shimano Technium FA*

@Locke:
Jup, so seh ich das auch, bin ja ebenfalls Besitzer dieses edlen Teils  Leider komm ich erst im Juni nach Fehmarn... eine Woche Zeltplatz Katharinenhof  Muß ich halt dann nachts raus, vielleicht geht da ja noch was wenn's dunkel is'  besser im Juni als gar nicht 
Ach ja und im Oktober/November sind nochmal 3 Wochen Fehmarn angesagt, da ist dann genug Zeit zum Dorschblinkern und Brandungsangeln *MichFreuWieTier*


----------



## Haeck (27. März 2004)

*AW: Shimano Technium FA*

hallo

seit gestern bin ich ebenfalls stolzer besitzer der technium u. habe nebenbei bemerkt, das sie die kopflastigkeit meiner rute wunderbar mit ihrem eigengew. ausgleicht :q. 
die schnurwicklung der geflochtenen sowie auch die, der monofilen ist absolut cremig !

@ steffen 60431

ich bin zwar immernoch zufrieden mit meiner titanium, allerdings hast du mich ins grübeln gebracht nun doch mal monofil beim mefo angeln auszuprobieren.

mfg    

haeck


----------



## Steffen23769 (27. März 2004)

*AW: Shimano Technium FA*

@Haeck:
 Moin ersma, bin nach langer Geburtstagsfeier mit meinem Frauchen eben erst aufegstanden... Ist das Sch... wenn man bis ins Bett noch 200 km fahren muß  Geburtstage außerhalb.. aber schön war's 

So, nun zum Thema 
Teste die  Monoschnur mal aus, ich fische nur noch (nach vielen Tests.. auch Monofil kann teuer werden ) die Siglon V Magic Soft in 0,25 un 0,28mm Da bewegen sich 300m so bei 8 - 11 € je nach Händler


----------



## guifri (5. April 2004)

*AW: Shimano Technium FA*

Ist die Rolle auch zum Lightpilken geeignet???


----------



## Steffen23769 (5. April 2004)

*AW: Shimano Technium FA*

@guifri:
Zum Lightpilken würde ich eher die 5000'er größe nehmen, die sich dann ebenfalls noch zum Spinnfischen einsetzen ließe... Wäre für Deine zwecke dann wohl "universeller einsetzbar"


----------



## guifri (5. April 2004)

*AW: Shimano Technium FA*

hallo,

vom schnurfassungsvermögen kommt sie aber in dei klasse der penn slammer 360. die finde ich vollkommen ausreichend zum pilken, zumindest in der ostsee.

ca. 200 m 0,17er fireline passen mit unterfütterung drauf.

die frage ist nur, ist die rolle auch belastbar genug...?

würde die technium dann ggfls. an meine noch zu erhaltende dorschspin pro klemmen...


----------



## Steffen23769 (5. April 2004)

*AW: Shimano Technium FA*

Gehen tut das, ist wohl auch stabil genug! Ich würde dann dennoch zu ner Nummer Größer tendieren!
Aber das ist/wäe ne persönliche Entscheidung


----------



## guifri (5. April 2004)

*AW: Shimano Technium FA*

aach, mir stehen schlankere röllchen ganz gut ;-)


----------



## Steffen23769 (5. April 2004)

*AW: Shimano Technium FA*

Na dann ist ja ok  Mir eher die "wuchtigeren" 

Wie der Herr so's Geschirr..."


----------



## guifri (5. April 2004)

*AW: Shimano Technium FA*

*RICHTIG* :q


----------



## Hilli (6. April 2004)

*AW: Shimano Technium FA*

Hi Leute,
hab mich auch schon brennend für die Technium FA interessiert.
Sie hatt im Prinzip die selbe Ausstattung wie die Twinnpower letztes Jahr hatte.
Nur im neuen Shimanokatalog steht ausdrücklich drinn, daß das neue Super Slow Oscilations System nur bei Stelle, Stradic FA, Twinnpower FA und Technium XT vorhanden ist


----------



## Haeck (8. April 2004)

*AW: Shimano Technium FA*

hallo hilli

auf dem rotor gehäuse steht meines erachtens super slow oscillation syst. drauf. ich gehe mal davon aus, das die rolle mit diesem feature ausgestattet ist.
wobei ich mich auch schon wundern mußte, da meine stradic fa nur mit slow oscill. syst. vermerkt ist, wobei die doch gerade mit dem ssos ausgestattet sein soll ?!? 

mfg

haeck


----------



## Fischbox (28. April 2004)

*AW: Shimano Technium FA*

Moin!#h

Bei mir hatte die Technium 4000 FA vorgestern ihre Premiere. Ist ein solides Stück, mit dem ich überhaupt keine Bedenken habe auf der Ostsee zu pilken. Zusammen mit einer 3 Meter - Gerte ergibt sie ein tolles Gespann. Hab sie mit ca. 250 Meter 12er Fireline und Unterfütterung bespult.
Der Härtetest kommt bestimmt- oder eher hioffentlich bald :z  :z , denn gut 50er Dorsche sind ja nun wirkllich kein Test.


----------



## guifri (29. April 2004)

*AW: Shimano Technium FA*

hallo,

ich hatte sie letztes wochenende mit auf der ostsee und bin echt begeistert von der rolle.

gute schnurverlegung, seidenweicher lauf und gut einstellbare bremse...

wenn sie das salzwasser jetzt noch gut verträgt, muss ich nichts teureres haben...


----------



## fjordbutt (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Shimano Technium FA*

hi leutz,

hat jemand von euch die 4000fa ? kann derjenige mal bitte den spulendurchmesser nachmessen?? bitte bitte...

ist die 4000er die grösste der serie??


----------



## MichiHH (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Shimano Technium FA*

Moin, 

Technium 4000 FA : 
Durchmesser Spulenkopf 50mm ("Abwurfkante")
Durchmesser Spule Innen : 48mm

Es gibt noch die 5000er FA.


----------



## fjordbutt (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Shimano Technium FA*

na das ging ja fix #6  

danke :m


----------



## fjordbutt (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Shimano Technium FA*

ähmm , hat die 5000er noch eine grössere spule oder ist das die selbe wie bei der 4000 nur mit mehr schnurfüllung?


----------



## Pickerfan (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Shimano Technium FA*

Nu bin ich ja ein bissel Durcheinander. Was ist denn jetzt wohl besser für die Ostsee die 4oder5000er.
Dankschön
Carsten


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Shimano Technium FA*

Also wenn ich da richtig beobachtet und nachgelesen habe, sind bei Shimano immer bestimmte Größen gleich und unterscheiden sich nur ein wenig in der Spule, sei es hauptsächlich die Wickeltiefe oder etwas der Durchmesser, der Rollenkörper und Rotor ist aber sehr gleich.

2000 + 2500
3000 + 4000 + 5000
6000 + 8000

Also wenn man wirklich pilken tut, wär mir mit einer 6000/8000 aber wohler, die 4000er sind nun wirklich sehr fein und als typische Spinnrollengröße nur zum leichten Pilken zu empfehlen, die mit schweren Pilkern zu traktieren ist nicht so die richtige Aufgabe für die Rolle. Die armen Wormshaft-Führungen und das Rücklaufsperren-Walzenlager nimmt das irgendwann ordentlich übel - muß man so nicht antun  #c


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Shimano Technium FA*

@Steffen60431
Ich hab auch die Sedona 4000 FB und hab die am Wochenende mal total zerlegt und wieder neu gefettet zusammengebaut, weil mich so ein leicht schabender Lauf störte - der verschwindet jetzt sogar.
Die Schnurverlegung war beim ersten Aufspulen mit unterwicklelter dickerer Altschnur grauenhaft, die Tellerradkreuzverlegung kommt mit dickeren Unterwicklungen (0,46) sehr schlecht klar, jetzt 0,30 straff mit dem Sänger/Spulenhalter ordentlich unter Spannung drauf und oben eine 120m Lage 0,30 Sensithin - das sieht richtig gut aus und wirft sich gut. 
Also das richtige Grundaufspulen ist bei der sehr wichtig - noch besser würde es sicher gehen wenn man die Spule auf die Technium 4000 FA schraubt und mit dem Wormshaft gleichmäßig aufspult. Sollte passen genau wie bei meiner Ultegra 4000 F, die Spulen sind mit der Sedona genau gleich passend und da die Sedona 4000 FB mit 2 Metallspulen kam hab ich jetzt auch Ersatzspulen für meine Ultegra und Aerlex.

Was noch wichtig ist: die Tellerrad-Verlegeversion (bei Sedona und der neuen Exage) für die Kreuzwicklung ist auf jeden Fall robuster als der Wormshaft der Technium und anderen, das ist deutlich im Vergleich sichtbar. 
Shimano Wormshaft kurbelt sich aber VIEL schöner, nur doll belasten oder gar unter hoher Last einkurbeln würd ich lieber nicht.  #c 
Von wegen Pilken, da wirklich lieber eine Slammer.

Sedona FB und Technium FA "haben" aber auch beide das fehlende rechte Kugellager (links = RD 8740), da steckt nur so ein Plastik-Dummy (RD 2293) drin, würde mich interessieren wer und wie er die nachbestellt hat. Auch die Kurbel der Technium 4000 FA (RD 9153) ist einfach geil, ich will mir die ähnliche von der Exage 4000 (RD 9602) nachbestellen, weiß aber nicht wo.

Kennt jemand der Unterschied der Großrad-Lager RD 8740 von Sedona, Technium und den RD 7801 von Stradic, TwinPower und Stella? scheinen ja sogar gleich groß zu sein laut Verwendung bei der Stradic 4000FA und dem Plastikersatzstück (RD 2293), schätze mal die teurere Version ist ein versiegeltes Lager, aber könnte natürlich auch ein besser laufendes sein und dann die kugellagerreduzierte Technium mit 2x RD 7801 ganz einfach aufzumotzen könnt sich schon lohnen.  :q


----------



## Logo (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Shimano Technium FA*

also das mit den Kugellagern hab ich bei der Technium auch noch nicht gepeilt  wenn ich damit bei Moritz oder bei meinem kleinen Händler ankomme werd ich bestimmt ausgelacht aber ich würde schon gerne so ein ARB Teil in meiner 2500 und 4000er haben.


----------



## Big Fins (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Shimano Technium FA*

Also das Kugellager sollte sich eigentlich nachrüsten lassen, in Asien wo die Baugleiche Ultegra (= Technium ) gibt, fischen fast alle mit Rechtskurbel, also ist auf jedenfall ein Kugellager für die Rechtsträger ( :q ) erforderlich.

Apropo Ultegra, hatte mir in Thailand eine Ultegra 6000 gekauft und natürlich auch gleich gefischt mit 0,33 Mono, Ergebniss siehe Avatar. Das war der erste und größte am ersten Tag. Leider ging der nicht auf die 1. Rute mit Stella aber der Drill war mit der Ultegra kein Prob, obwohl "nur" 8kg Bremsleistung.




*EDIT*
Hab mit der Rolle gut 10 Kampfwelse in 2 Tagen gefangen und die Rolle hatte keinerlei Ermüdungserscheinungen, obwohl jeder Drill sehr hart war ( besonders für mich ) und ich weiß das diese Rolle ( bzw die 8000 ) auch in Asien gern fürs Meeresfischen eingesetzt wird, zB beim Poppern auf GT.
Zur Langzeithaltbarkeit kann ich nix sagen, da ich die Rolle bei Ebay verkauft habe, konnte sie daher nicht beim Pilken einsetzen. Ich denke das ist aber kein Prob für die Rolle, da sie ARB-Lager hat.
Diese hatte übrigends auch ein linkes Kugellager  .


----------



## detlefb (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Shimano Technium FA*



			
				Logo schrieb:
			
		

> also das mit den Kugellagern hab ich bei der Technium auch noch nicht gepeilt  wenn ich damit bei Moritz oder bei meinem kleinen Händler ankomme werd ich bestimmt ausgelacht aber ich würde schon gerne so ein ARB Teil in meiner 2500 und 4000er haben.



Bei www.hav-direkt.de lachen die bestimmt nicht. Da bekommst du mit Sicherheit das passende Lager.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Shimano Technium FA*

@plaa Sawai
Geht doch auch mit der kleineren Ultegra!  #6 

also was ich oben sagte, ne 6000/8000er ist deutlich vertrauenserweckender beim schwereren Angeln als ne 4000er, da ist einfach mehr Material drin.

Das mit den Kugellagern an anderer Verkaufstelle stimmt mich bedenklich, da muß man doch fast vermuten daß die den (deutschen) Angler für Dödel halten die das nicht bemerken oder wie? gibt es orderbare Ausstattungsvarianten wo man die Seitenlager (in Kugellager) sozusagen als Sonderausstattung ordern kann? hab eine Aerlex XT, die hat nämlich sogar 2 der eingesteckten Plastikseitenlager und das sieht dann bei dem Baukastenprogramm von Kugellager/Gleitlager am Schnurlaufröllchen und desgleichen an der Großradachse wirklich so nach frei konfigurierbar aus. Ansonsten unterscheiden sich die Rollen gleicher Modelljahre und selbst darüber hinaus innerlich sehr wenig.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Shimano Technium FA*



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> Bei www.hav-direkt.de lachen die bestimmt nicht. Da bekommst du mit Sicherheit das passende Lager.


Hatte ich auch schon an anderer Stelle gelesen. Gibt es da einen genaueren Link auf eine Ersatzteilliste bzw. eine Online-Bestellung? Hab schon eine Email dazu als Anfrage geschrieben und gerade nochmal wiederholt, mir ist das Verfahren mit den Ersatzteilen nicht so ganz klar. #c

So jetzt nochmal: SAV und HAV im Antwort-Service-Vergleich!


----------



## detlefb (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Shimano Technium FA*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte ich auch schon an anderer Stelle gelesen. Gibt es da einen genaueren Link auf eine Ersatzteilliste bzw. eine Online-Bestellung? Hab schon eine Email dazu als Anfrage geschrieben und gerade nochmal wiederholt, mir ist das Verfahren mit den Ersatzteilen nicht so ganz klar. #c



Nee irgendwelche Links sind da nicht. Einfach mal zum Telefon greifen und anrufen, bevor man(n) sich in komischen Beschreibungen von Ersatzteilen, per Mail verstrickt. Auch Hamburger beißen nicht 

So nochmal geguckt.... bei der Technium 4000 und auch 5000FA, kann man das Teil 2293 ( Drive Gear Bushing ) durch 8740 ( Ball Bearing ) ersetzen.

Das habe ich bereits erfolgreich hinter mir, geht echt easy und funzt #6 

Bei der 1000 und 2500 sieht es lt. der Zeichnung nicht so aus, da sind andere gefragt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Shimano Technium FA*

Gerade mal per Telefon versucht, 4x Kugellager und 4x Alu-Kurbel bei HAV pre-geordert, netter Telefondienst - berichte mal was da kommt! Lager soll so avisiert 5-6 EUR kosten, das wäre ein fairer Preis.


----------



## detlefb (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Shimano Technium FA*

@ Angeldet,

willst du das jetzt in Kleinserie machen?? :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Shimano Technium FA*

Jupp. Keine Rolle wird verschont!  :m und die anderen kommen auch noch dran


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Shimano Technium FA*

Mal so Zwischenbericht zur Kugellager et.al. Nachrüstung:
Da Shimano wohl in sehr langsamer "Fahrradkuriergeschwindigkeit " die Teile von NL nach DE liefert, dauert das alles etwas. Das würde selbst jetzt per Fußgängerbote zu jedem Ort in DE hin und zurück schneller gehen (ok, wenn er 24h läuft). SAV ist beim Ersatzteil ca.20% günstiger im Preisangebot gewesen als HAV, allerdings der Versand teurer. Wegen der Kurbelersatzteile läuft die Bestellung bei SAV.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Shimano Technium FA*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> und nochmal:



 #h Wo sind denn eigentlich die Bilder geblieben?  |kopfkrat


----------



## petipet (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Shimano Technium FA*

Ich fische jetzt seit 2 Jahren mit ner 4000 FA Salzwasser. Da ich aber 500 Kilometer von der Küste weg bin, sinds echt so 5-6 Wochen im Jahr. Brandungsangeln wird immer mehr zweitrangig, da man die dicksten Dorsche Nachts mit einer Spinnrute fängt.

Bis jetzt hat mich die Shimano nicht enttäuscht. Läuft immer noch wie ein Uhrwerk.

Gruß...Peter#h


----------



## just_a_placebo (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Shimano Technium FA*

Ich möchte das Thema nochmal aufgreifen, weil heute mein bestelltes ARB-Lager gekommen ist. Eigentlich wollte ich das in meine Technium2500FA einbauen, aber so richtig will das nicht. Es passt absolut nicht in die Aussparung, die eigentlich mit dem "Driver Gear Bushing"-Plasteding belegt ist. Hab das neue ARB mal mit dem auf der Kurbelseite verglichen und die sind gleich groß ;+

 Scheint mir echt so, als müsste da ein kleineres Lager rein... ist nur etwa 1/2-1mm du breit. Hab grad schonmal mit SAV teleniert und er wollte das mal ausprobieren, da er es auch noch nicht versucht hat. (Übrigens sehr netter Mensch und toller Service) Will da nicht mal einer wegen Boardpartnerschaft kontakt aufnehmen? ;-)

 Naja, hab das Ding jetzt erstmal wieder zusammengesetzt. (der Wormshaft hat mir ordentlich zu schaffen gemacht, da der ein Stück raus kam, dann nicht wieder richtig rein wollte und ich so dieses Plasteding hinten nicht wieder drauf bekam - naja, klappte dann doch irgendwie|smash: :q )

Hat also schon jemand das gleiche Problem vielleicht sogar bewältigt?

cu, flo #h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Shimano Technium FA*



			
				just_a_placebo schrieb:
			
		

> Hab grad schonmal mit SAV teleniert und er wollte das mal ausprobieren, da er es auch noch nicht versucht hat. (Übrigens sehr netter Mensch und toller Service) Will da nicht mal einer wegen Boardpartnerschaft kontakt aufnehmen? ;-)


dito!  #6  ist aber immerhin schon ein Boardie!  #h 



Es gibt die Shimano-ARB Lager bei üblichen Spinnrollen auch in einer etwas kleineren Version, bei mir in der Ultegra 4000 (F) vorgefunden. Eine Erklärung wäre, daß in Aluminiumseitenteilen ein kleineres Lager es auch tut, zumindest habe ich das bei hybriden Shimanos mit Alu-Teilen und XT-Kunsttoffteilen so mehrmals gesehen. Außerdem könnte die Produktion da mal entgegen den Zeichnungen auch wechseln, aber es gibt hier Unterschiede. 

Bei mir paßte das RD 8740 z.B. auch in eine SuperGT-RA 2500er Rolle beidseitig hinein. Allerdings ist da bei einer FD/FA Rolle auch manchmal etwas im Weg, wie die Bedienachse von der Rücklaufsperrenschaltung. In der Technium FA 2500 ist allerdings das Plastilager ein RD 4838 und nicht das 2293, also das kleinere, während auf der anderen Seite das RD 8740 Kugellager in groß ist.
Ist denn die Gehäuse-Fußseite mit dem Plastiklager aus Alu?

Das 1. Bild ist von der SuperGTRA2500, das 2.Bild von de Technium 2500FA und das 3.Bild von der Stradic2500FA (2 unterschiedliche Kugellager)

Meine vermutete Zuordnung: (bitte gerne verbessern  #h )
RD 8740 (ARB Kugellager groß - offen)
RD 7801 (ARB Kugellager groß - verblecht/versiegelt)
RD 7810 (ARB Kugellager klein - verblecht/versiegelt)
RD 9598 (ARB Kugellager ?)
RD 0930 (Kugellager groß - (not ARB))


----------

